# Z. Bavelloni CNC Machine



## cbieger (Jul 7, 2006)

:sigh: 

So day one I walk in to this new job and the President of the company grabs me and asks if I know anything about CAD. I'm all, "I know what it is, I know the basics but by no means am I an expert."

From there he sent me to observe the operators at work to monitor them and make sure they were "doing it right."

Here's the problem. We have a Z. Bavelloni CNC machine for working with granite. The machine needs to have a "Reinstall of a NUM Backup from a previous date." I have contacted the service center for the Z. Bavelloni and due to my lack of knowledge of their industry terms not only am I having a hard time communicating the issue at hand, I can barely understand what they are telling me to do. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated, as this is a merging of mechanical and computer knowledge, which meets where my grey area begins. 

:sayno:


----------



## READ THIS (Aug 10, 2006)

*Urgent*

HELLO,
WE HAVE ALSO Z.BAVELLONI CNC MACHINE (ALPA320) GLASS/MIRROR PROCESSING MACHINE. IT COMES UP THAT AFTER SEVERAL YEARS, WE HAVE BACKUP PROBLEM. AND NO HELP FROM THE COMPANY.
CAN SOMEBODY HELP US???????
PLS CONTACT ME IF YOU HAVE SAME PROBLEM AS WE DO
KIND REGARDS,
ISA

So day one I walk in to this new job and the President of the company grabs me and asks if I know anything about CAD. I'm all, "I know what it is, I know the basics but by no means am I an expert."

From there he sent me to observe the operators at work to monitor them and make sure they were "doing it right."

Here's the problem. We have a Z. Bavelloni CNC machine for working with granite. The machine needs to have a "Reinstall of a NUM Backup from a previous date." I have contacted the service center for the Z. Bavelloni and due to my lack of knowledge of their industry terms not only am I having a hard time communicating the issue at hand, I can barely understand what they are telling me to do. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated, as this is a merging of mechanical and computer knowledge, which meets where my grey area begins. 

:sayno:[/QUOTE]


----------



## CNC Animal (Oct 19, 2006)

*show me the $*

The error message you are getting is really telling you that there are some files missing that are needed to process the information contained in your working programs. Machines need many files to tell them where certain things are like presetters, tool store locations, table heights, etc. Most of these file exist in an area of the memory called Ram 2 which is write protected and NEARLY impossible for an operator to get to and erase, but not completly. Others exist in Ram 0, like homing(POM) programs which would be very easy to erase. Have you tried contacting the maker of your machine? Larger company's usually have in house telephone tech assistance for they're equipment.


----------



## capo nord (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello!
I am new in this forum, but I found this message and wonder if you solved your problems. I saw the post is very old... my passion and my job are CNC machines (repairing, improving etc.). I am at your disposal if you need help.

Fabio


----------



## mdesumala (Nov 25, 2008)

capo nord said:


> Hello!
> I am new in this forum, but I found this message and wonder if you solved your problems. I saw the post is very old... my passion and my job are CNC machines (repairing, improving etc.). I am at your disposal if you need help.
> 
> Fabio


Hey Fabio i am cnc operator ( Z bavelloni 210)my problem is 
every time my machine go measure the tool i get the error (parameter 30000) Do you know why i get this error


----------



## capo nord (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,

the error E30000 can be the wrong tool parameters in editing (MIURA tools on computer) or some wrong parameter in the tools page on CNC (for example: S, M, T, ...)

this can be also a result of some error you make in the working program you create in MIURA CAM (for exaple: wrong thickness,...)

if the problem presists let me know there are some procedures you can make to try to solve this problem.

Fabio


----------

